# New Corn Morph?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I know someone who hatched a very odd corn, it's like a motley but its flanks are a solid tan colour. He said it was white as a hatchling. He got it from breeding a normal 'rosy rat snake' (a.k.a. upper keys locality) to a snow, and he got from the clutch an amel upper keys (sunburst), which he bred to its normal upper keys type sibling. He then only got one of these 'tan sided motleys' out of the resulting clutch

Unfortunately I didn't have a camera with me so no pics... but I (badly) photoshopped an image to give you an idea of what it looked like:











So, is this a new thing or what? I can't say I've seen anything like it before


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

would be interesting if you could get some real pics


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

DazedLewis said:


> would be interesting if you could get some real pics


He's far from where I live, so I won't be going to his place for a long time. I'll ask him if he'll send me a pic by email


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Piccies would be the next stage, although well done for editing as close to.

The thing is though alot of corns are being crossed with rats etc although the same family so new patterns do arise quite often.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

He doesn't have any pics just now, but he says he'll get some over the next few weeks.
These weren't rat snake crosses, it was all corn.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Could be a new mutation, could be something developmental (pigment tends to develop in the last few days within the egg. Sharp increases and or decreases of temperature, humidity or other factors _could _case odd patterns or colours.

The ONLY way to prove a 'new morph' is to see if the trait is heritable. He needs to grow it up, breed it and then put it back to one of the grown on offsrping. Only if tan sided babies pop out will it be considered a new morph.

Sounds interesting though!


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

:2thumb:Yup well done!!!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Some motleys have very high sides in colouration, if they're white though i'd consider the pied gene being at work which without wishing to burst bubbles i don't think is a good thing in corns i think it's a bad omen....i could be wrong though, hopefully i am.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

bothrops said:


> The ONLY way to prove a 'new morph' is to see if the trait is heritable. He needs to grow it up, breed it and then put it back to one of the grown on offsrping. Only if tan sided babies pop out will it be considered a new morph.


Yeh, I asked if he was going to try proving it out, and he will be, which I think is a good idea! It's already grown on quite a bit, it's a yearling anyway. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

New corn morph or not still, it will have some very striking colors


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its probably a motley with a very washed out lateral pattern


----------

